# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Gespannen teelballen

## mustang

hallo

Soms zijn mijn teelballen gespannen of verkrampt , en gebeurt het tijdens het vrijen dat 1 teelbal zich naar terugtrek naar binnen.
Wat een raar en lastig gevoel is.
Als ik dan in mijn lies duw komt hij er terug uit.
Is dit erg ? hoe kan dit komen ?


mvg

----------


## pilvraagjes

Tsjah, ik ben een vrouw, en kan me onmogelijk een voorstelling maken van verkrampte ballen.... Ik zou er anders is mee langs je huisarts gaan. Die zijn het wel gewend hoor. Zeker dat je hem via je lies terug kan duwen vind ik een beetje raar. Weet wel dat een vriend van mijn broer een keer een van zijn ballen 'vast' heeft laten zetten. Zijn bal ging ook in zijn lies, dat hoort in ieder geval niet, maar is neit dramatisch. En dus ook goed op te lossen. Als je echt denkt dat het niet normaal is, zou ik, zoals ik al zei gewoon ff langs je huisarts gaan. Succes ermee in ieder geval!

----------


## piqie

Ben benieuwd of iemand hier meer over weet, want ik heb hetzelfde, ik zie het echter niet als onwijs probleem. Je drukt ook meer een beetje boven je balzak en dan komt ie weer terug. Heb wel eens gehoord dat het niet echt kwaad kan, maar hoor graag als het anders is  :Wink:

----------


## member12

hoi
ik heb namelijk een ander probleem, ik vind dat probleem een beetje zorgwekkend, ik ben eens naar het toilet gegaan en ben te weten gekomen dat ik maar 1 bal vond in mijn balzak, ik heb de volgende morgen terug eens gevoeld en er was nog altijd maar 1 bal aanwezig in mijn balzak, ik loop daar al 3 maanden mee langs en heb soms jeuk bij mij geslachtsdelen?
weten jullie iets wat ik zou kunnen doen?
en ik heb binnenkort een medisch onderzoek en niemand weet het nog niet, alleen ik weet het maar, ik durf er met niemand over praten

mvg hopelijk weet er iemand wat ik kan doen aan dit probleem

----------


## piqie

Beetje vreemde vraag misschien maar had je dat nog nooit eerder gemerkt? Op zich zou het goed kunnen zijn dat een van je teelballen nooit is ingedaald (aangezien ze tot je 12e ofzo in je buik zitten), maar als er opeens een voor langere tijd weg is, is dat wel raar. Succes met het onderzoek.

----------


## Pientje

Ik weet wel dat je ballen niet voor niets buiten je lichaam hangen. Ik denk dat zelfs je vruchtbaarheid in het gedrang komt als ze ingetrokken zijn. Ga aub eens langs de huisarts...die zit piemels genoeg, dus je hoeft je niet te schamen.

----------


## member12

hallo

je heb mss al wel gelezen in mijn vorig bericht dat ik een teelbal mankeer, kan jezelf je teelbal terug halen of kan dat niet, ik bedoel of je dat zelf terug in orde kan brengen, want ik wel namelijk dat mijn ouders dit niet te weten komen.

mvg

----------


## Janine

> hallo
> 
> je heb mss al wel gelezen in mijn vorig bericht dat ik een teelbal mankeer, kan jezelf je teelbal terug halen of kan dat niet, ik bedoel of je dat zelf terug in orde kan brengen, want ik wel namelijk dat mijn ouders dit niet te weten komen.
> 
> mvg


Nee dat kan niet. Dat zou een arts moeten doen. En je huisarts heeft een eed afgelegd en mag dus niets tegen derden zeggen over jouw problemen. Doet hij dit wel, dan is hij strafbaar. Ga maar gerust langs je dokter, niks engs aan!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Een vriend van mijn broer heeft ook zoiets gehad, zijn bal zat in zijn lies. Dat is operatief terug gezet. Als hij er was, issie er nogsteeds wel ergens. Snap dat het gevoelig ligt om tegen je ouders over te beginnen, maar hey, jij kan er ook nix aan doen, ze zullen denk ik wel met je eens zijn dat het hersteld moet worden? Denk dat het makkerlijker is als je het gewoon zegt tegen ze. Voel jij je meer op je gemak, ben je nix meer aan het verbergen, en hoef je ook niet moeilijk te doen als je bij de huisarts bent.. (snap wel dat het moeilijk is hoor, ik zeg ook niet altijd alles...)

----------


## Darky

Hallo, normaal heeft een man 2 Teelballen.
Mijn linkerteelbal is groter dan mijn rechterteelbal (Al zijn ze niet zo groot)

Mijn rechterteelbal voel ik zelden, die zit denk ik ergens de lies, die buurt. Als ik met een wrijfbeweging, vanaf die plek naar mijn balzak wrijf. Komt ie weer in de balzak, dan kan ik 'm wel weer voelen enzovoort. MAar daarna gaat hij weer naar de lies toe.

Ikzelf denk dat het een pendelbal is, maar weten jullie wat het misschien is?
(ik zit nog in de puberteit)

----------


## becky

Sommige jongens hebben maar 1 teelbal in hun balzak omdat de andere niet ingedaald zit. Die zit dan meestal in de lies. Dit kan dmv een operatie een operatie gebeuren waar ze dan de niet ingedaalde teelbal in de balzak brengen.

----------

